# Vikes 5-0 (?)



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

So, are the Vikes as good as their record? I haven't watched every game but it seems to me that they have had trouble playing 4 consecutive quarters of quality ball. Also seems like they don't take advantage of the many opportunities they have had to put the game out of reach. Nice to see they have fixed their turnover problem and also seems like they are playing smarter than last year--not as many bone-head penalties in key situations. What does everyone think--could this be the year or just another playoff appearance with an early exit?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

THEY'RE 5-0!!!!!!! But, NO. Super bowl is very doubtfull and playoffs are no lock yet either....the next 3 games will tell a lot. denver, oakland(i think?), and green bay. If they sweep those 3, i'm gonna get fairly excited.

They have played real good ball. The win margin is over 13, not bad for a team many picked 3rd in the norris division.

Wear your purple with pride win or lose....cause sometime it will be our year!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think the Vikes are as good as the hype. I'm going to make a bold prediction and say we're going to ROLL over Denver, with a two TD margin of victory. We'll definitely stomp the Raiders, especially after how bad they look and how bad we dominated them in pre-season. Green Bay I think might be the toughest as they're starting to play ball. However, Favre can't play in the dome...so I think the Vikes got that one too.

*Can you say 8-0???* :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They play the Giants in-between Denver and GB,not Oakland.They play Oakland on Nov. 16th.

If they can keep that offensive line healthy,no-one will stop their running game.Wait until Bennet comes back.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

They will go 1-2 over the next 3 games!

Go KC!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Good point matt, but out of the next three games denver is going to be the toughest - even if plummer doesnt play. This weekend is the true test to how well they will do. The other big test is Daunte's return. Can he make a comeback? -Or- is he going to F\/ck everything up. Im not sure, thats yet to be seen. I just *hope tice has the nuts to put frerotte in if it gets bad*.

I called 10-6 during preseason on this site, and I think thats where they're headed.

lets go vikings bandwagon...

-Phil


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I'll believe in 'em when they don't choke in the playoffs. Until then, I don't see any reason to get too excited.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm going in with the worst possible attitude for the Vikes. It can only be better after that. But I do love watching them every weekend and went through withdrawal on Sunday. I actually went in to the office and worked on my thesis. I don't like doing that on Sunday. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I get a kick of all the announcers flapping there gums about how now team has ever started the year sweeping all division opponents and not went to the playoffs....NEWS FLASH....divisions are smaller these days. Out of 16 games only 6 are vs teams in the vikes division. And they have a brutal non-conference schedule. They got screwed...how can a team finish 6-10 (i think?) and have probably the toughest non-conference schedule of any team...i don't get it...thought the schedules were prior year record weighted...where are the texans and the bungles!!!! Everyone needs some gimme wins.

BUT WHO CARES.....If they keep playing D the way they are they will cakewalk through the division..and waltz in the playoffs.

ps...anyone going to the kc game at the end of december....that could be a great one. Wish i could make it!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I think the Vikes are as good as any team in the league and a win over Denver would prove it. The defense has some young guys that are really looking good and if Bennet comes back healthy it's just another threat for them.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I think they will keep on rolling. Kansas City will be a tough game. They also need to leave Culpepper right where he is at, sitting down on the sidelines. :lol:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I agree with Gaddy. I'll stick with them through and through but I think Culpepper is going to mess it up and cause to many turnovers. It amazes me how he can manage to fumble it every game. I dont think they are as good as the other undefeateds. Lets all hope Im wrong. Purple Pride :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

oh come on guys, you know culpepper is twice the qb that frerotte is. Why do you think he's been with so many teams. He's been great with the vikes while he's played, but seriously what quarterback hasn't been good with the vikes in the past 8 years. As far as the vikes being the worst undefeated team, let's face it KC should be 3-3 if it weren't for dante hall and the pack blowing their load with the lead. I'm not going to even start to talk about the panthers, the only reason they got past indy is cause peyton and the crew were so emotionally drained from teh tampa game and the carolina qb delhomme must have a rating of at least 17(i'll give them stephen davis, he's been solid). It's obvious the vikes aren't the best team in teh league but let's give them an optomistic look at least. To much negative outlook on such a positive situation.


----------



## isthmusbob (Oct 15, 2003)

Some things to remember:
In the end, the viqueens will let you down. They've been to four superbowls and didn't win any of 'em. Their trophee case is empty. Their club colors are gay (not that there's anything wrong with being gay).They always choke. Their stadium looks like a blister that can burst at any time. The team's owner is a jackass. Mike Tice can't find his pencil. They have fair-weather fans that will turn on a dime. Why is it that they're always either unstoppable after a string of three-in-a-row wins, or in the rebuilding process otherwise?

GO PACKERS!!!!Viqueens suck!!
[/img]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

First off....will the Broncos do it with Beuerlein???

I'm thinking we're in pretty good shape for Sunday, as long as the Vikes stay healthy I expect them to keep on rolling.... Sure nice to have a kickass defense for once!

Still can't understand how you packer fans can still bash the vikes as bad as they're playing.  :toofunny:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey, The vikings will be close to 12-4 this year. The only FOUR games they need to worry about are : Denver, Green Bay(?),Seattle, and KC. Thats with the team they have now. As somebody said, Wait till Bennett gets back, Course knowing the vikes, they might loose an easier game to San Diego or something but I'm still going with 11 or 12 wins easy. And they might spank Green-Bay at home too. 14-2 isn't a far fetch. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

it's a good thing you packer fans have a couple titles on your side cause when it comes to smack talk that is all you have....

a) you like to sit outside in 30 below windchills and watch your team get curbstomped...probably better than the alternative though...sitting at home with your dad and your mom, who also happens to be your sister

b) You're stadium is located in a city where the biggest industry is can and bottle collecting after a home game

c) Does anyone on that team make their residence in wisconsin?? Gee i guess they like it there 2.

could do more but don't feel like it right now.

And don't come back about choking. seems to me you got crushed at home in the playoffs last season.....at home.

And whoever thinks daunte should get pulled....get off the bandwagon man....real viking fans know he's the starting qb. Without a doubt!!! I think with proper protection randy moss could make akili smith look like an mvp.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps....

It's a good thing the vikes have a good season thus far. My pre-season #1 fantasy team has more holes at wr than the good ol' loner shot by committee.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

headhunter said:


> And they might spank Green-Bay at home too.


They already spanked Green Bay at home the first week. :lol:


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a lot of respect for Favre but, given the team struggling around him, he is more a danger to the Pack than anyone else. You all know he loses his patience and forces the ball when his offense is offensive! He is only dangerous when his offense is in tune.

The Vikes are going to be 8-0, provided Culpepper doesn't come back and start playing hacky sack with the football.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Blah Blah Blah, We've seen it all before. Great during the regular season and then they choke when it counts. Remember a couple years ago? Didn't the Vikes go 15-1 or something and then get dumped when it counted. Don't start the hipe until the end of January if they mak it that far.

How come all you Res. like the Vikes when that's where the RETALIATION is going to come from. Hell, they should just black out Viqueen games in ND. That would be REAL retaliation.

We visited your state the week of the 13th and had a great time. Good hunting and good people. THANK YOU! (even if you are Viking fans, I guess everybody has a vice)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

My picture to the left says it all. I have been a VIKING fan since birth and in these 35 years I have brought my purple pride with me to 3 different countries and 7 states! I have been a VIKINGS fan even throught the rotten years, all 30 of them. (I can do the math, we had a few good years) I hate band-wagon hoppers worse them I hate sloppy hunters leaving trash out there.

Purple Reign every-body!

p.s. We _need_ to loose a game to get our collective heads back into the game and leave the hipe at the gate!

In the immortale words of Dennis Miller, "Thats just my opinon, I could be wrong." :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How are they unable to ram the ball down the Giants throat with the size of their offensive line. That is unexcusable!! Why do we nake Collins look like an all star every time we play them!!?? I don't understand this game at all!!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I knew we were going to lose one pretty quick. And I figured it would be a team that isn't all that good. Its probly good for them to lose one and get things back into perspective. They'll still do good this season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

McCombs really let into them after the game.Said they were an embarassment.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Another reason to dislike mccombs.....HE is the enemy in my opinion!!!! Everyone, lets come together and buy the vikes.....make sure they stay in mn!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The Nodak outdoors Vikings.... I can see it now!!!! :lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Look at my earlier post. I new we needed a loss but did it have to be that big of one? Tice has been saying the whole time not to get into the hipe. Maybe this will bring everyone back into the world of the reality and get on with football! :sniper:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

The Queens losing IS reality :beer: :wink:


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I'll take some Chiefs- Vikings tickets once the vikings lose a couple, Randy Moss starts throwing his normal crybaby fits and the fans start dumping their tickets.

GO CHEFS!


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd like my crow served with a large glass of water.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Okay, I will be the first to admit that I was starting to see the playoff picture in the distance. But since the bandwagon has several open seats, my view isn't as obstructed. I just can't believe how fast the defense flamed out. Is 8 - 8 a reality? Oh well, one more year of heartache. However, I will take some solace by thinking of the Packer's loss last night, on Monday Night Football!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Vikes 6-10
Pack 4-12 uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...Ripline...the next thing you know the Bears and Lions will be in the thick of it.

First time...division champion under 500.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This ship will start to right itself a bit come Raider sunday. The raiders do not have the personel to do to the "D" what these other teams have. A win will do a lot for the swagger and confidence of this team. I know that they will be in trouble come playoff time but they will still win the division as the pack will lose to the bucs this weekend and that will put them 3 down. Hey, last year we would have been happy to win the division, and we would have had no ideas of winning a playoff game!! Lets just be realistic.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Realistic is 6-10.
My God man, they got the a**es handed to them by the MIGHTY 2-7 Chargers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

After Sunday when the Pack plays Tampa...they have an easy schedule the rest of the way.

The Vikes still have to play Kansas City,Seattle,and St. Louis.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Another dissapointing performance by the Vikings, hopefully they can turn this thing back around. They are going to be 6-10...before we know it....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If I wouldn't have been already puking before that game I would have been after!! Whata horrible weekend to be stuck with the flu. Oh well, I guess it would be better than next weekend when I leave for the US Virgin Islands!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The thing that really bothers me is that Tice has a doudle standard when it comes to his most "prized possessions...Moss and Culpepper.It never seems to be their fault.

Culpepper had 5 huge mistakes.If a D-back allowed 5 touchdowns...would he still be on the field??

Or an offensive linemand gave up 5 sacks...would he be replaced???

They make changes all the time and no job seems to be secure except for those 2.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea Ken, But if he sat that many millions on the bench, he would lose his job. If we had a d-back that was worth that kind of money they wouldn't be on the bench.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Great points Ken. You still have to look at the year that Daunte is having:

* He's off to his best start ever (QB rating ytd 98.6) 
* Still rated as best in the NFC (3rd best in NFL) 
* Has way fewer Interceptions ytd (6) than last year at same time (~17)

(fyi cheeseheads: butt farve is only at a 86.0 QB rating)

I'd give him a break this time. but it if happens again -- Tice better bench his ***.

if we don't beat detroit... :eyeroll:

Phil


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

pjb1816 said:


> if we don't beat detroit...


You mean...if we don't beat San Diego or Oakland.........

I'm a disgusted Viks fan today, we refuse to talk about it at the office today.

Typical Vikings football. Show me another team who's quarter back throws for 400 yards and loses like that.

:******:


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Defensive lineman Kevin Williams was arrested for drunk driving in Edina, MN last week. I know he's a rookie, but this kind of crap makes you wonder where the focus is. While it is true these guys are just normal people, he's being paid to focus a little better than that!

Hard to tackle the RB when you see three of him. The one in the middle might not the the real deal. No wonder they can't stop the run.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

All right, the Queens squeeked by the Lions.
New prediction 7-9
Pack 11-5
:beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Stupid penalties, missing wide open receivers, special teams, attitude-- it's hard to believe this team was 6-0 :eyeroll:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Classic viqueen choke. It happens nearly every year.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm sick of following a team that ALWAYS screws itself. Year after year, disappointment after disappointment. GO RAMS


----------

